
Nurses to carry out surgery under NHS plans to slash waiting times - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/02/24/nurses-carry-surgery-nhs-plans-slash-waiting-times/
======
planetzero
You mean the waiting times that the proponents of Universal healthcare say
don't exist?

------
RickJWagner
'Slash' waiting times. See what they did there?

